# Caution ebay listing



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

There is an Aster engine for sale on EBAY item# 110667371704..I sent a note to ebay that the sale looks like a possible problem. They told me to call the cops and they would work with the Police.

I wrote back that I thought that was better handled by them. The seller has no sales for around 2 years and no valid feedback. Use your judgement if you are interested.

This may be legit but use caution.....this is just a heads up......... ASTER GAUGE 1 LIVE STEAM MODEL LOCOMOTIVE


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Cops? Was this item stolen perhaps? This engine has been up for sale before though. Didn't sell so I guess was re-listed. Not sure if it is the same seller though. BTW, Sal, how is your new britannia doing?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Sal, 
I'm not sure what the problem is? 
What makes you think that there is something wrong? 
Could you please explain in more detail. 
Many thanks, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Wait a sec, Sal are you the seller just employing a cheap way of advertisement? He He.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SalM on 28 Mar 2011 03:15 PM 
There is an Aster engine for sale on EBAY item# 110667371704..I sent a note to ebay that the sale looks like a possible problem. They told me to call the cops and they would work with the Police.

I wrote back that I thought that was better handled by them. The seller has no sales for around 2 years and no valid feedback. Use your judgement if you are interested.

This may be legit but use caution.....this is just a heads up......... ASTER GAUGE 1 LIVE STEAM MODEL LOCOMOTIVE


No purchases for two years.....no sales since 2003. Agreed, does not pass the smell test at first, but, see if the seller replies to any contact and it very well coudl be very legit.

This seems to happen with Aster stuff every few years on the Bay.


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

I too recently saw this EXACT same loco with the EXACT same photos, and I swear it sold. In the past I have seen train items for sale or sell, then see that item relisted by a totally different seller. Best advise is to request contact info and call him/ her and start pumpin out info and details upon said item.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

steamupdad, 
Sometimes when something is sold on ebay, the transaction is cancelled for any number of reasons, so just because it might have sold but was relisted doesn't mean much, but if it was by another seller, that might be something to look into.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a reason that ebay uses the motto: _caveat emptor_! The warning is fair! Aster engines have been used to bilk unsuspecting customers. Using PayPal should mitigate any long term damages though. Just remember to use common sense. If it looks to good or too easy it probably is! Now, as to this one, I took a look and it appears legitimate. The seller hasn't sold anything doe a number of years but then neither have I! Remarks state "good communication" so I would suppose that you will get a response. He's in the U.S. so that's another plus and the locomotive has never been run so problems with freight shouldn't be too troublesome. You make the call!


----------



## nsimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

there is an option.... 
Ebay has a facility that I wish they would publicize a little more and that is to put the purchase funds in 'escrow'. You can find info on the Ebay page at the top under 'Community', 'answer centre', and then go to the 'A-Z index' on the right hand side to 'E' and find 'using Escrow'. This is for items over $500 primarily, and the charge for the item in question would be about $100 - well worth the cost. The buyer can set up the account, the seller has to log in and agree to all terms, the funds are sent to escrow.com, the goods are shipped by the seller and tracked, they are received by the buyer and inspected, only THEN are the funds released, and everyone is paid. If misrepresented, the item is rejected - there are several rules, all worth reading. I sent a question to the seller of this item asking if he would accept payment through escrow.com. Here is his response - "no i don`t" The following 2 lines are directly from the Ebay page - 

You should only use Escrow.com, eBay's approved escrow service. 
If your transaction partner refuses to use Escrow.com, please cancel the transaction and report them to us by clicking Contact Us at the top of most eBay pages. 

caveat emptor....


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By steamupdad on 29 Mar 2011 12:38 AM 
I too recently saw this EXACT same loco with the EXACT same photos, and I swear it sold. In the past I have seen train items for sale or sell, then see that item relisted by a totally different seller. Best advise is to request contact info and call him/ her and start pumpin out info and details upon said item. 

Well, I have seen the same classic car sell on eBay "sell" a few times. There can be the problem on eBay of people winning large items then not paying, wanting to change terms, wanting to take delivery then pay for something (someone on this forum wanted to try that stunt with me once, no thank you!) if it meets their terms, etc.

As the others said, caveat emptor!


----------

